# I have 1.5 years of erectile dysfunction problems. I need your help



## evagreenz (Sep 20, 2018)

I did 1.5 years ago , sustanon , masteron , pripionat cyle for 3 months. Cyle last 2 weeks before the end. Suddenly I had a loss of erection. since that time I have problems.


Pct : I got 5000 ui prengly , every other day 50 mg clomid , daily 40 mg nolvadex.


I can't figure out what my problem is  , endocrine , Urology they say this problem is psychological , I'm laughing at it because it's not pskological , I know myself well.


I have side effects : 


Penile and testicles shrinkage =  while walking,running ,exercise , happening in these cases almost buried ,  as if there was no blood flow sometimes too numb. + solid sperm


erection = some days and hours are in very good condition , but sometimes it sucks for example  : very bad during movement.




I got Continuous blood tests , for being within reference ranges my doctors say it's not a problem. 


think of suicide ,  i am constantly depressed  Looking for salvation


I need your help


Thank you.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 20, 2018)

Post a pic of the little guy


----------



## evagreenz (Sep 20, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Post a pic of the little guy



not funny boss , I really need help


----------



## Spongy (Sep 20, 2018)

Your bloodwork looks normal, I doubt it's hormonal


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2018)

you've gotten professional opinions from Dr's who have seen you and examined you.  If you don't want to take their advice,  which to me, appears to be sound advice, then we can't help you either. this isn't something for the board. Seek professional help. 

 Good luck.


----------



## evagreenz (Sep 20, 2018)

Thank you for your interest, sir.  The problem is The doctors in my country are very bad about it , What they say constantly is psychological.


----------



## Jin (Sep 20, 2018)

Don’t discount the possibility of it being, in part, psychological. 

We aren’t doctors and you’ve already received a professional opinion. 

Sorry this is happening to you.

trt to get prescribed Xanax and viagra. Give that a shot.


----------



## evagreenz (Sep 20, 2018)

[QUOTE = Spongy; 497209] Kanlarınız normal görünüyor, hormonal olduğundan şüpheliyim [/ QUOTE]

sir , I had long doubted it , prostatitis ,varicocele I have looked at them did not issue a problem.

I couldn't get out of it.  i suspect troid or dht.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 20, 2018)

evagreenz said:


> not funny boss , I really need help



Live at home with your mom?


----------



## evagreenz (Sep 20, 2018)

cialis works well 

Normal erection .I can't get an erection for girls like that. happening very slowly.

I feel % 60.

thank you all for your help

I'll try xanax.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear bud.. suicide isn’t the answer.. you may just need as Jin suggested Xanax (for the anxiety of not getting or under performing) and some viagra/cialis to help facilitate blood flow .. maybe the Xanax itself will help you get out of your own head and let it happen naturally.

best of luck


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 20, 2018)

Yea like they said above try Xanax. After a history of issues I’m sure youre also pysching yourself out now and are way over thinking.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 20, 2018)

U might only be attracted to metrosexual twinks


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 20, 2018)

evagreenz said:


> I did 1.5 years ago , sustanon , masteron , pripionat cyle for 3 months. Cyle last 2 weeks before the end. Suddenly I had a loss of erection



if this is true, im not actually buying it but, if this is true 

my bet would be the steroids were laced with something horrible


----------



## stonetag (Sep 20, 2018)

It appears from the language that you're Turkish? If that is the case, the Doctors and healthcare system are top notch from what I've read, seek more help.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2018)

so will standard boner meds cure you for the ladies or is that a problem too..??  viagra or cialis.....?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2018)

Read your own post...

It's not psychological

But I want to kill myself 

Pretty sure it's psychological. And the only thing you are doing by denying that is extending this issue.

Go eat .5 to 1mg xanax and get some pussy. See what happens.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 20, 2018)

Look up genes nitric oxide stack

Here you go

https://www.google.com/search?clien...WkSt8KHbwODQcQ1QIoAnoECAgQAw&biw=1280&bih=800


----------



## ccpro (Sep 20, 2018)

Not trying to be funny....are you sure of your sexuality? No haters here, I mean there are
..but let's figure this out.  Life is too short to be unhappy.  Again, not a joke but do you look at porn?  What gets the blood flowing....open mind here.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hot tranny railing a hot chick is pretty hot.. y’all lyin if you say otherwise haha


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 20, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Hot tranny railing a hot chick is pretty hot.. y’all lyin if you say otherwise haha


Lol this mother ****er is a trip


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Lol this mother ****er is a trip



:32 (18):
10charz


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Hot tranny railing a hot chick is pretty hot.. y’all lyin if you say otherwise haha



lmao dude :32 (18):


----------



## ccpro (Sep 21, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Hot tranny railing a hot chick is pretty hot.. y’all lyin if you say otherwise haha


You ain't lying...


----------



## Jin (Sep 21, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Hot tranny railing a hot chick is pretty hot.. y’all lyin if you say otherwise haha



It’s actually less gay than watching a man without tits rail a woman.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 21, 2018)

There is something Fruity about this ?


----------



## Mythos (Sep 21, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Post a pic of the little guy



Nothing weird about this OP.. He just needs it for his scrapbook


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 21, 2018)

evagreenz said:


> cialis works well
> 
> Normal erection .I can't get an erection for girls like that. happening very slowly.
> 
> ...



This isnt a cure but go out and get yourself some cialis super active/pro or some levitra. Viagra is old news and less effective  then the 2 I just mentioned. Plus ni stuffy nose, flush face ect. Make sure you take them on an empty stomach.


----------



## kilosforbreakfast (Oct 21, 2018)

sup bro.  try phenibut/ashwaganda. i had the same exact problems and those two suppelements helped me alot.
ofcourse look into them first before using.


----------



## Maijah (Oct 21, 2018)

Just do what FD did and get the pp implant. You'll have a 24/7 chub just hard enough so it's not like your pushing rope. Plus, you can manspread like a motha****a dawg


----------



## Viduus (Oct 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> It’s actually less gay than watching a man without tits rail a woman.



You know, there’s some logic in this... now I’m questioning my whole world.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 21, 2018)

Viduus said:


> You know, there’s some logic in this... now I’m questioning my whole world.



Told ya hahah


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 22, 2018)

I have had this issue in the past so if you are willing to experiment a bit get some Test P and do 100mg eod along with 100mg of Proviron per day after a up the Proviron to 300mg per day along with 20 mg of Cialis every day for a week, keep using the HCG during this time.  Proviron at high dose can do wonders for the mental state and ED.  If this works and you want to do a proper PCT drop the test and add 100mg of clomid for a week then drop that to 50 mg per day for two weeks but keep the HCG, Proviorn and Cialis during this time.    If this does not work your urologist should have a xxx injection you can try.  Good luck.


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> I have had this issue in the past so if you are willing to experiment a bit get some Test P and do 100mg eod along with 100mg of Proviron per day after a up the Proviron to 300mg per day along with 20 mg of Cialis every day for a week, keep using the HCG during this time.  Proviron at high dose can do wonders for the mental state and ED.  If this works and you want to do a proper PCT drop the test and add 100mg of clomid for a week then drop that to 50 mg per day for two weeks but keep the HCG, Proviorn and Cialis during this time.    If this does not work your urologist should have a xxx injection you can try.  Good luck.



OP has posted bloodwork. His issue is not hormonal. Furthermore nobody needs to run a cycle to combat ED. 

This is is the third time I’ve called you out on less-than-prudent advice & practices. You’ve chosen not to dialogue but continue to give advice (both good and bad) to newer and less experienced members in a hit-and-run manner. 

Until you chose to be a part of this community through the sharing and discussing of your ideas, keep your shitty advice to yourself.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2018)

Jin said:


> OP has posted bloodwork. His issue is not hormonal. Furthermore nobody needs to run a cycle to combat ED.
> 
> This is is the third time I’ve called you out on less-than-prudent advice & practices. You’ve chosen not to dialogue but continue to give advice (both good and bad) to newer and less experienced members in a hit-and-run manner.
> 
> Until you chose to be a part of this community through the sharing and discussing of your ideas, keep your shitty advice to yourself.


Man I've missed Jin's posts since I've been so busy lately.  Thanks buddy, this was a good one.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> OP has posted bloodwork. His issue is not hormonal. Furthermore nobody needs to run a cycle to combat ED.
> 
> This is is the third time I’ve called you out on less-than-prudent advice & practices. You’ve chosen not to dialogue but continue to give advice (both good and bad) to newer and less experienced members in a hit-and-run manner.
> 
> Until you chose to be a part of this community through the sharing and discussing of your ideas, keep your shitty advice to yourself.



I have have had ED and tried many things before I went to a urologist who shot me full of test (400mg) to see if it would work.  Even though my blood work showed low normal.  A few day's was the first erection I had had in quite a while.  My issue was that it did not last and I did not learn until later that when you testosterone goes up some men's estrogen also goes up and you lose your function again.  I was in my early 40's then before I knew anything about steroids and their affects.  I have seen lots of good docs over the 20 years and learned a lot form reading and research.  

Yes, I saw his blood work but I have also read that most men need Total T to be above 500 for proper sex functions (although I know that 300 is enough for some).  It all depends on the Free T and how your body converts to estrogen and DHT and his Free T is low for his age.  Not every man is the same.  But if a guy is depressed he needs something.  Low T is one of the main markers for depression in males today.  

https://www.depressionalliance.org/low-testosterone-and-depression/

https://www.medpagetoday.com/meetingcoverage/endo/50371

“It’s well established that testosterone by itself, for men with sexual dysfunction that includes erectile dysfunction, can improve erections in the majority of men who take it,” says Dr. Abraham Morgentaler, an associate clinical professor of urology at Harvard-affiliated Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center.

My current doctor believes a total test should be above 600 for optimal health.  

I give no advice that I don't have experience with and did not suggest a cycle just a short experiment based my own medical treatments and background in psychology.  It is much more likely that his issue is physical than psychological, though I know a lot of psychology professionals that would love to make money treating him.  

Almost all anti depressants will make ED worse not better and ED is a listed side effect.  If it is psychological Wellbutrin is one of the few treatments that might useful and worth a try it is also about the only one that does not affect erections.  However, just a single good shot of Test should be enough to see if that is an issue if the doctors are unwilling to help.  My first advise should have been to seek a different doctor but in today's environment with all the rules most doctors are afraid to experiment even when it is for the good of the patient and in many states Testosterone is very well regulated.


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> I have have had ED and tried many things before I went to a urologist who shot me full of test (400mg) to see if it would work.  Even though my blood work showed low normal.  A few day's was the first erection I had had in quite a while.  My issue was that it did not last and I did not learn until later that when you testosterone goes up some men's estrogen also goes up and you lose your function again.  I was in my early 40's then before I knew anything about steroids and their affects.  I have seen lots of good docs over the 20 years and learned a lot form reading and research.
> 
> Yes, I saw his blood work but I have also read that most men need Total T to be above 500 for proper sex functions (although I know that 300 is enough for some).  It all depends on the Free T and how your body converts to estrogen and DHT and his Free T is low for his age.  Not every man is the same.  But if a guy is depressed he needs something.  Low T is one of the main markers for depression in males today.
> 
> ...



Ok. Let’s assume that the issue is hormonal. 

I’m unaware of any studies that show that introducing exogenous testosterone (thus further suppressing the htpa) and then running a pct will result in a net increase in total t.

Sure, he might be sexually functional on high doses of test, but then what? He stops. 

If your theory is that 600 level t is what to shoot for for good sexual health and function, then why not just suggest trt?

having a psychological background myself I’m surprised that you so quickly dismiss the possibility that this may be anxiety based. Certainly at this point at least some of his issue is psychological. Anyone would have mental hang ups after so much frustration and let down. 

The simplest first step is to see if a benzodiazepine helps. He doesn’t even need to see a psychiatrist, he can get that from his GP. 


I appreciate you responding.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 25, 2018)

You are correct anxiety is a real issue and not one that first come to mind.  I stand corrected.  

My suggestion for a pct after the initial boost of test is my first Urologist told me that sometimes just one shot will kick start the system.  In my case it was only true for about a week but I was assuming that if it can kick-start and your LH and FSH levels are good then Clomid would be able to help facilitate the maintenance of a higher level.  The reason for the Proviron is that in Europe it has been studied as a good male antidepressant in higher doses.

"In another study the researchers compared mesterolone with the anti-depressant amitriptyline. [J Clin Psychiatry. 1985 Jan;46(1):6-8.] According to the researchers both substances were equally effective, but mesterolone had fewer side effects."  http://ergo-log.com/mesterolone-as-an-anti-depressant-and-pep-pill.html


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> You are correct anxiety is a real issue and not one that first come to mind.  I stand corrected.
> 
> My suggestion for a pct after the initial boost of test is my first Urologist told me that sometimes just one shot will kick start the system.  In my case it was only true for about a week but I was assuming that if it can kick-start and your LH and FSH levels are good then Clomid would be able to help facilitate the maintenance of a higher level.  The reason for the Proviron is that in Europe it has been studied as a good male antidepressant in higher doses.
> 
> "In another study the researchers compared mesterolone with the anti-depressant amitriptyline. [J Clin Psychiatry. 1985 Jan;46(1):6-8.] According to the researchers both substances were equally effective, but mesterolone had fewer side effects."  http://ergo-log.com/mesterolone-as-an-anti-depressant-and-pep-pill.html



A shot of testosterone will not “jump start” the htpa. It will do the opposite. It’s a negative feedback loop and in the presence of exogenous test, endogenous production will cease and LH/FSH will be  diminished. 

Something like hcg is a jumpstart. 

You obviously have some unique views. I’m not sure how I feel about recommending people steroids (even mild ones like proviron) for depression. Not saying it’s an inherently poor alternative to traditional SSRIs, just have never thought about it.


----------



## ShiftieGears (Oct 26, 2018)

did you hurt your back while you were training on those cycles?  the guys i've run into with these issues mostly had back issues and the others it was in their head; too high strung and wouldn't relax.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 27, 2018)

Been a whole host of young males having issues when it comes to actually having sex because they're jerking it too much to porn.  Or so I've heard.  Quit beating off so much and save it for the ladies.


----------



## ImLowkiiBrah (Oct 28, 2018)

Get back on the Test and you will not have issues. Plus you'll feel better. It's the price we pay for that taking the gamble when messing with our hormones. You've got to be prepared to commit for life.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Been a whole host of young males having issues when it comes to actually having sex because they're jerking it too much to porn.  Or so I've heard.  Quit beating off so much and save it for the ladies.


Apparently this is a real thing. Real life never lives up to what you see in porn (unless you find a freak). I’m amazed at the amount of younger people with dick issues. Most of their issues are mental.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 10, 2018)

20mg Tadalifil is my go to! Works phenomenal


----------



## Doublewide1 (Nov 23, 2018)

I feel your pain my man. I am 48 and my test levels are low. Not low enough for insurance to pay for me to get test from doctor. I had all the problems low test presents. Extremely low libido, could not get hard without Cialis or something, could not get stronger, could not lose weight. I had done numerous cycles in college. Also, on antidepressants. Decided to do my own hrt but wanted to have fun first. 16 week cycle. Started with 100 mgs of Test prop eod and some npp eod. Can’t remember dose but nothing heavy. I turned into a sex machine. Constantly wanting action and serious wood when getting it. It had been so long since my last cycle I did a little research and had Aromasin and Arimidex on hand if needed (I.e. itchy nipples). I read some posts where people were saying so many people use too much of this and to only use when necessary. Back in my day things were simple. 500 mgs of Sustenon a week and have Nolvadex on hand if needed. I dropped the npp after 8 weeks as that was my plan. I was very tired of pinning myself so much so I switched to Enanthate after 8 weeks. I continued to use Prop for about a week to let my Enanthate to kick in. I was and am still am stronger than I was in my 20’s. Strong for me. I am the second strongest I have been in my life. And ripped (for me). Followed the high protein, high good fat, low carb diet. Have to say I have never looked better. HOWEVER, when I switched to enanthate and dropped the npp everything sexually stopped. Still adding strength and getting cut but libido turned to zero and could not get it up. When I did do some Cialis I could get it up but it was weak. Basically I screwed up. Should have been taking my Aromasin or Arimidex the whole time. Especially with the npp and especially after I dropped it. I started taking Aromasin at .5 eod and added 100 mgs of Proviron every day. I did have full bloodwork done and my estrogen levels were low. I had no idea low estrogen levels affected me so immensely. After a few weeks things got back to much better. I was no where near what I was sexually my first 8 weeks but at least now I have some libido back and can get an erection.

As for your problem, and it’s a huge problem, I would follow the advice of those who know what they are talking about. I have a love/hate relationship with this board. You have some extremely educated (about roids) on this board. You also have complete freaking idiots who feel the need to chime in with horrible advice. Read some posts and you will quickly figure out who knows their shit on this board. And I get so tired of the freaking jokes. I see them all the time and it’s ridiculous. We should have a category for just having fun. I’m all for having fun. But if I have a question, no matter how stupid, I just want a straight answer from an expert. That’s it. This guy is freaking depressed and almost half this thread are stupid freaking jokes. Really? Totally uncool.

I will say I take antidepressants and after getting my estrogen levels evened out I had no problem with erections. Even in the past when my test was fine and I was on antidepressants I could get solid wood. It’s actually a benefit as you last a lot longer. Sometimes too long. Girls don’t want two minutes in the sack with you but most don’t really want an hour either.  Doctors actually prescribe this off label for those with premature ejaculation problems.

Xanax, Valium and Klonopin are benzodiazepines used to treat extreme anxiety. Careful with these. Highly addictive and hard to come off. I had a bit of a Klonopin problem for a while so I know first hand. These are not antidepressants. If you don’t have a major addictive personality like I do I would consider taking a Xanax and get some real strong Viagra (if you know you will be getting action in the next few hours) or Cialis if you plan on having sex in the next day or two. Speak to doctor about antidepressants. They have worked wonders for me and for many others but it is a long term deal. I will probably be on it the rest of my life. Some take it for a few months and stop (and you have to taper off them) because they think their problem has been solved. I have a feeling most get back on it after they figure out that the drug fixed the problem and you will go back to the way you were without it. I have seen antidepressants change people’s lives in an extremely positive way.

Someone linked to this nitrous oxide combo to help with your problem. I tried it and found it completely ridiculous. One guy, very knowledgeable, came up with it and it has made the rounds on different boards. It did not help me and is almost a full time job. Basically, three times a day you take an enormous amount of pills. I don’t remember exactly how many pills you take for each of your three “meals” but it has to be at least 20 each time. That’s why I call them meals. Kind of fills you up you are taking so many pills. Different people react differently so maybe it would work for you. I actually found it comical. After a few weeks I would be laughing every time I took a “meal”. It’s a much bigger commitment than taking roids. Bottom line I think it is freaking ridiculous. But, to each his own. Maybe it will work for you.

If your blood levels are fine it’s psychological. Hard to hear but that is it. I know you want to have sex but that does not mean it’s not psychological. I would suggest a complete bloodwork check. Everything. If it’s not psychological it could be an underlying health issue which may or may not be serious.

Good luck. There is a solution you just need to find it. Also, you are understandably freaking out over this. That will totally mess with your mind to where you start trying hard to get an erection. You can’t mind control an erection. Sure you can think about hot chicks and things like that. But if you are with a hot chick and she is working on you your erection should just come about whether you want to have an erection or not.

My suggestion, other than getting complete bloodwork, is getting some Xanax and high dose Viagra. Take them. Wait a bit and go to your favorite porn website. Relax and take matters into your own hands. I bet it will work. If it does you know you can do it and will take the pressure you put on yourself with your girl or tranny or whatever your in to. If you know you can get it up then that will relieve your stress which is a hard on killer.

Sorry for the long post. Unless you have had this problem before you don’t understand how big of a life problem it is. The more you think about it the worse it gets.

Good luck.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 23, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Been a whole host of young males having issues when it comes to actually having sex because they're jerking it too much to porn.  Or so I've heard.  Quit beating off so much and save it for the ladies.[/QUOTE
> 
> I heard from a "friend" that it affects older males too...I mean that's what he said?


----------



## Doublewide1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Make that 12.5 mgs eod on the Stone.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 23, 2018)

Doublewide1 said:


> Make that 12.5 mgs eod on the Stone.



op hasn't been back in over 2 months, but I'm sure somebody will love to read the novel you posted


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> op hasn't been back in over 2 months, but I'm sure somebody will love to read the novel you posted



I read it. Honestly, I was hoping for more jokes


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 24, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I read it. Honestly, I was hoping for more jokes



i didn't even try to be honest lol


----------



## Doublewide1 (Nov 24, 2018)

You give great advice my man. The post popped up at the top of my page so I commented on it. Did not look at date and did go on a bit long for some reason. As I said you give great advice. I would stick to the informative posts instead of commenting on every post and make jokes about them. My post, albeit long and from an old post, was something I knew something about as I’ve been there. I’m sure your a good guy but do you think it makes you look like a bit of a loser to be on the board so much. Many times posting things like above. Get a freaking life and stick to the freaking point or don’t freaking post.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 24, 2018)

yes i can be a smartass, no i don't think nor care if my excessive participation here makes you or anyone think I'm a loser, I have a very good life my man aaaand don't tell me what to do you're not my MOM!!! :32 (4)::32 (15):


----------



## Doublewide1 (Nov 24, 2018)

You’re right. I apologize. I just get on this board which I think is awesome. As I said I’m sure you are a good guy and you do give great advice. I just get on here for info and many times have to fight through a bunch of jokes before I find a serious answer. Seems this board is pretty tight and everyone screws around with each other. I saw the post and thought I’d add my thoughts. I have a short fuse these days for some reason :32 (6):

Post away my man. Again, I apologize for the loser comments. I’m glad you have a great life. Bodybuilding is a big part of your life and there is certainly nothing wrong with that and spending time on this board is totally understandable. If you feel the need to call out someone for posting on an old post it’s totally your right to do so.


----------

